# The Great Champs of Cubing (2022 Edition)



## baseballjello67 (Jul 13, 2022)

This is the Great Champs of Cubing (2022). If you have any questions, please DM me.






The Great Champs of Cubing (2022 Edition)


The Great Champs of Cubing (2022 Edition)




sites.google.com





This was created by @Luke Solves Cubes and me, @baseballjello67. More members may join, we will allow three more people to help.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 13, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> This is the Great Champs of Cubing (2022). If you have any questions, please DM me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I entered the competition.


----------



## BalsaCuber (Jul 13, 2022)

I registered under the wrong email. could you cancel the one under [email protected]


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 13, 2022)

BalsaCuber said:


> I registered under the wrong email. could you cancel the one under [email protected]


We aren't taking emails for this.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 13, 2022)

*Important announcement:

Everyone who signed up, please re-sign up; I forgot to ask for your SpeedSolving Usernames.

NEW LINK, and your current responses have been deleted.

NEW LINK: https://forms.gle/hrictys4LCPSg3vK9*


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jul 13, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> *Important announcement:
> 
> Everyone who signed up, please re-sign up; I forgot to ask for your SpeedSolving Usernames.
> 
> ...


Argh crap i signed up but realised I don’t have any of my cubes with me… please help to delete my Regis thanks


----------



## BalsaCuber (Jul 13, 2022)

ok


----------



## Jack Law (Jul 13, 2022)

how do we send the times to u


----------



## cirnov2 (Jul 13, 2022)

is this a IRL thingy? @baseballjello67


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 13, 2022)

WHACKITROX said:


> how do we send the times to u


I will post a google form when the round starts


cirno said:


> is this a IRL thingy? @baseballjello67


wdym?


SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> Argh crap i signed up but realised I don’t have any of my cubes with me… please help to delete my Regis thanks


I deleted all that were from earlier, I can delete urs too.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 13, 2022)

*NINE COMPETITORS!! 

ALSO, IF YOU CAN, JOIN THE DISCORD!!






Join the The Great Champs of Cubing (2022 Edition) Discord Server!


Check out the The Great Champs of Cubing (2022 Edition) community on Discord - hang out with 3 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




discord.gg




*


----------



## cirnov2 (Jul 13, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> wdym?


Is it a irl competition.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 13, 2022)

No, it is online.


cirno said:


> Is it a irl competition.


----------



## cirnov2 (Jul 13, 2022)

oh good


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 18, 2022)

Please register, guys! Let's get to 25 competitors!

Also, new organizer, who is currently banned, but he will help on discord................ @NigelTheCuber!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cirnov2 (Jul 18, 2022)

Why is NTC banned?


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 18, 2022)

cirnov2 said:


> Why is NTC banned?


Because he didn't censor every letter in a swear word.


----------



## cirnov2 (Jul 18, 2022)

that means i can say @!§% but not the actual word


----------



## Timona (Jul 18, 2022)

cirnov2 said:


> that means i can say @!§% but not the actual word


Yes. Welcome to censorship.


----------



## BalsaCuber (Aug 3, 2022)

today's 3x3 R1


----------



## GTCubes (Aug 3, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> This is the Great Champs of Cubing (2022). If you have any questions, please DM me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where do we post our times?


----------



## GTCubes (Aug 3, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Please register, guys! Let's get to 25 competitors!
> 
> Also, new organizer, who is currently banned, but he will help on discord................ @NigelTheCuber!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Where do we post our times?


----------



## cirnov2 (Aug 4, 2022)

can't participate, going on vacation


----------



## BalsaCuber (Aug 5, 2022)

?????


----------

